# SC?



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Noticed the post asking about people in North Carolina. 

I'm in South Carolina myself, close to the state line, & was wondering if anyone from NC might be close enough to start a group, or if anyone else in SC might be close enough to my location to consider it.


----------

